# space marine chapter master *PICS*



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

hey, this is my chapter master that i converted and painted for a tournament this weekend, it is my favorite model that I have painted yet not only because I love how the halved scheme looks but I have never converted before and I love the individual feel that comes with a conversion


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Verry cool, I like what you did with the shield.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice piece, I too like the half color scheme. Good job on the conversion too + rep


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the crisp look of the blue. Very nice. Kudos to you, good sir.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

It is seriously one of the coolest marines I have ever seen! Nice conversion, and love the colour scheme :victory:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I would like to have him. Good work, keep it up.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

crisp finish  also how did you create the helmet plume? and am i right in believing that the shield is a base?


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed! + rep


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

The crest looks like a dire avenger crest. Am I right?
And the shield looks like a base. Nice idea.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

love the paint job man, be proud of this guy!!


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

That is a really nice modle and amazing for a first conversion i really like it keep up the good work


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Great colors on him great conversion.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

The color scheme is great. Excellent paintjob and conversion. I am assembling my Chapter Master now and magnetizing all weapon options so he can be played in as many ways as the codex allows.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice paint job and like the pose.. the shield is a little big for my liking but nice modle


----------



## bigmark268 (Jun 17, 2008)

it looks great. The paint jobs top notch. My only peev is when ya look at the shield ya still know its a base


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

This looks awesome, have some rep


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

very nice, what did you use to make the spear?


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome work 
love the paint scheme :biggrin:

I would say that you used a rail or spike from the chaos vehicle sprue for the spear


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

nice sparton esk marine look 
an army of them would look awesome on a table


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

yes the spear is from a chaos vehicle sprue, good guess...thanks for the comments, if i could rewind myself i would have filed the shield down to make it more round and less like a base i would have, but it's not worth painting another one now


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, how'd you get the halfing so well???!! That is amazing! I would rep you, but I gotta rep everybody else first. Remind me to rep you.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Adding to the general praise for a job very well done, especially on the halving as it is nice and crisp.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

+rep for ingenuity.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice crisp halving. And plus rep for inventiveness, the spear and shield.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome fig, the halved paint scheme looks kick ass. +rep


----------

